# Rules on selling spare tickets?!



## BroadfordQueen (19 July 2012)

Hmm, I appear to have a spare xcountry ticket and we don't know what to do with it!
Our family were lucky enough to get 8 tickets for xcountry day, but only 7 of us want to go. I can't bring an extra mate as we are driving down to London before hand and staying with my Brother who lives there and we don't have enough space.
My boss said he wants one- could I sell it to him at face value? The tickets are in my dads name though who doesn't know him personally.
Or is there any official way of "giving them back" so to speak?! Or are we too late for that (we only very recently got the tickets as got them in the last draw)?
Thanks for any help


----------



## Lynnie1 (19 July 2012)

Lucky you !  You can sell them back via the official Olympic web site and they are getting snapped up like hot cakes.  Better still adopt a forum member as a pall and sell for face value to them.  Some are having very stressful time trying to get tickets


----------



## Cassy_S (19 July 2012)

Hopefully this will help 

http://tickets.london2012.custhelp.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/31642/kw/transfer/related/1


----------



## galaxy (19 July 2012)

Says on back of my tickets you can only sell them back to the official channels or "gift" them to a friend.


----------



## painted ponies (19 July 2012)

You can 'gift' it to me for the sum you bought it. message me if you still have it nicolacrowley@hotmail.com


----------



## mtj (20 July 2012)

You can sell it to your boss for face value.  Arrangements have been made for when unwanted tickets are passed to friends or family.

He will need your or your dad's phone number incase security want to verify the ticket details.

Alternatively, I'll join the queue for making up your 8!


----------



## smashed (20 July 2012)

painted ponies said:



			You can 'gift' it to me for the sum you bought it. message me if you still have it DoNotUseYourEmailInPublic@hotmail.com

Click to expand...

1) You are asking for a bot to pick up your email and spam you.
2) Anybody could now email you and pretend to be the OP and ask for £55. So be careful


----------

